# Pop up flash photography



## Animaniac888 (Aug 14, 2012)

Post your best pictures that use your internal flash as a light source!

I'll kick it off with two of mine:


----------



## _amass (Aug 22, 2012)

Taken with my Canon T2i and the 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## rokvi (Aug 22, 2012)

Canon T3i 18-55mm kit.







[/URL] [/IMG]


----------

